# Left-Handed Perms



## Nilxchaos (Apr 29, 2009)

I just posted this in The Collection of Algorithms thread, but I just want to draw some attention to it. 
By the way, I am not left-handed, I just found these out in my spare time. 

These would mainly be for new cubers who are left-handed, I doubt anyone will switch if they are experienced. 

Follow pictures from the Speedsolving wiki.

Aa: y' x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L x'
Ab: y' x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 x'
Ua: y2 L2 U' L' U' L U L U L U' L
Ub: L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L'
Ja: L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U (Straight from the wiki, but discovered on my own)
Jb: y' L' U' R U2 L' U L U2 L' R U
T: y2 L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F
Y: y F' L' U L U L' U' F L' U' L F' L F

If you can tell what I have done, I just mirrored (I think) some algorithms for use with the left hand, like the popular T-perm. I didn't find most on the wiki, so I put them up.

I kinda like the Ab algorithm, I may start using it for fun solves; build up my left hand strength. 

If any are wrong, tell me, and if you find any other algorithms for right-handed that could be used for left-handed cubers, post them!


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 30, 2009)

Some of my favorite Left-handed algorithms are the reflected sune:

L'U'LU'L'U2L
L'U2LUL'UL


----------



## Tortin (Apr 30, 2009)

Rb: L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U'


----------



## Piotr (Apr 30, 2009)

G: L'U'LyL2UwL'ULU'LUw'L2
G2: L2Uw'LU'LUL'UwL2yLU'L'
V: LU'LUy'LFL2ULU'LF'L'yL'


----------



## Scigatt (May 4, 2009)

Ra:L' U' L F L' U2 L U2 L F' L' U' L' U2 L U


----------



## brunson (May 4, 2009)

Add them to the wiki.


----------

